

Show HN: Apposer – How your competitors affect ur retention. Free. in your inbox - jitnut
http://www.apposer.io/

======
Doches
This page is riddled with typos, grammar mistakes, and little bits of
weirdness in the copy that immediately makes me distrust the service (or
rather, makes me think that it's a scam). Even the HN submission title
("...affect ur retention. Free. in your...") is so blatantly wrong that I
almost think this is a troll.

On the off-chance that it's not a troll, it's definitely worth your
time/expense to have a native speaker (I'm assuming English isn't your native
language, or one in which you've done much reading or writing) go over the
text.

